# Vineyard / vinery Stellplatz guide (free of charge)



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

for interested members , the editors of the German Bord-Atlas ( Stellplatz-guide) are now offering a brandnew guide for free-of-charge Stellplatz`s at vineyards or vineries in Germany.

http://www.verlagshop.de/wa2013

apologize to say , that the advert is in German , you can try to
translate it with google or so...

Jan


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

satco said:


> for interested members , the editors of the German Bord-Atlas ( Stellplatz-guide) are now offering a brandnew guide for free-of-charge Stellplatz`s at vineyards or vineries in Germany.
> 
> http://www.verlagshop.de/wa2013
> 
> ...


Jan, Translated for others:

WINE ATLAS 2013 - toll free at German winemakers to hostâ€¨
NEW and EXCLUSIVE to us! Shipped from the end of March 201 3

Stay on wonderfully quiet and picturesque wineries, directly at the vineyard . Experience the German wine culture firsthand. Enjoy a wine tasting evening - and then stroll a few steps to the motorhome. The WINE ATLAS 2013 lists more than 100 German wineries, vintners and wine cooperatives, the campers invite them each a night to stay on their premises. And without penalty.

The WINE ATLAS package consists

one invitation list with
Information on all 13 German wine regions
detailed information about wine enjoyment
all contact details (including GPS coordinates) and offers the participating wineries
Information about your rights and obligations as a guest
a vehicle sticker
you as WINERY ATLAS identifies users
entitled to a free night

Motorhome drivers, the WINE ATLAS 2013 have have the opportunity to purchase, wine, vinegar, jam or other products of their hosts. NO OBLIGATION!

For more information:â€¨
Several wineries lead their guests liked by their vineyards and cellars, offering wine tastings or riding in a covered wagon. Users of WINE ATLAS 2013 should register soon after their arrival on the farm and say goodbye when she left with a thank you for the free stay. Who wants to be sure that he will find an open parking space, you should call in advance to inquire on the course operators.

caravan teams not allowed to participate!

Validity: 22/03/2013 to 03/31/2014

In stock 
available within days of end of March 2013

€ 24.90
Price includes VAT, plus delivery


----------

